# Broken canine tooth, 10 week old puppy



## 2andahalfwolves (Sep 7, 2017)

Milo is our 10 week old GSD cross Alaskan Malamute. 

Just noticed that he has a broken canine tooth this morning - have attached a photo. I can see the pulp on the inside. He is not showing any signs of discomfort and is still playing/chewing happily with our other fur babies. 

We sent our vet the same photo and they said that it looks like his permanent canine rather than his puppy canine?? They also told us it was fine to just monitor and watch till he goes in for his 12 week shots. 

This leads me to so many questions! 
1) Is it possible for him to have his permanent canines at only 10 weeks old??
2) Does this mean that he will have a permanently chipped canine for the rest of his adult life??
3) If I get it pulled out, does this mean he will only have 3 canines for his adult life??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At en weeks it is a puppy tooth. Did that vet go to vet school at all? Pulling it can affect the way the permanent one comes in but he will have 4. If it were my pup, I would wait and see and look for signs of pain. In pain he will be hesitant to tug on toys.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Second that, if the puppy is not showing any hesitation to bite things, or discomfort in general, then I'd wait and see.


----------



## 2andahalfwolves (Sep 7, 2017)

That's what I was thinking too about it still being a baby tooth! But surprisingly after sending the picture to another vet, I was told the same thing, that it was a permanent canine. ?!?! 

Thanks I think for now I'll leave it and just watch for signs of discomfort! I did read on another thread about how if you were able to see inside the tooth to the pulp, there was a danger of it becoming infected?


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> At en weeks it is a puppy tooth. Did that vet go to vet school at all? Pulling it can affect the way the permanent one comes in but he will have 4. If it were my pup, I would wait and see and look for signs of pain. In pain he will be hesitant to tug on toys.


Great comment wolfy dog!

I would also like to add.... that strong pups will hide or disguise pain! 


Disguising pain is a survival technique. After all, these are not _Fur Baby's_, they are Carnivores, survival of the fittest!


Maybe find vet that got his/her degree from a "Recognized Veterinary School of Medicine" !


Kim


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

If that were my pup, I would compare the gum supporting the broken tooth to the gum supporting the other upper canine on other side to verify if there is swelling going on or not. If so, I would contact a vet who specializes in dentistry. I would probably contact one anyway since the pulp is exposed. There might be something one can do to ensure infection doesn't set in but not have to pull it. 

Also, there is one side of that tooth that I would not want to get pierced by due to normal puppy mouthing.

Just mho.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Exposed pulp is an entry way for bacteria to enter the blood stream. The mouth is dirty to begin with so chance of infection is very possible. Also I agree with Pirate, some dogs will hide pain. Our female won't show weakness and will go after other dogs who do.


----------



## 2andahalfwolves (Sep 7, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> At en weeks it is a puppy tooth. Did that vet go to vet school at all? Pulling it can affect the way the permanent one comes in but he will have 4. If it were my pup, I would wait and see and look for signs of pain. In pain he will be hesitant to tug on toys.


Thanks guys  I have contacted another vet and will get a second opinion on Monday. We will be keeping an eye on it over the weekend for now as puppy still seems quite happy and I don't see any noticeable swelling of the gums.


----------

